# which one of the generic files to configure?



## dis_0711 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have amd64 machine should I use only this file (/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/NOTES) instead of my GENERIC files (/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC) or I keep my GENERIC file and put to it lines from (amd64) NOTES? What about general NOTES in (/usr/src/sys/conf/NOTES)? Can I take lines from it also?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2012)

You shouldn't use any of them, although you can copy information _from_ them into your own kernel config.

Handbook: 9.6 The Configuration File


----------



## phoenix (Dec 3, 2012)

NOTES files just describe options and drivers that can be used in kernel config files.  They are *not* files you can use directly to build kernels.  Use them as references only.

GENERIC should not be edited.  Instead, copy it to a new file, edit that file, and use that file to create your custom kernel.


----------



## dis_0711 (Dec 4, 2012)

it's clear thank you


----------



## kpa (Dec 4, 2012)

Also read wblock@'s guide to simplifying the kernel configuration files:

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/kernelconfig.html


----------

